# Mit dem Rad auf den Neroberg?



## happygegoogelt (30. April 2007)

Hi! 

Ich plane gerade einen Betriebsausflug für meine Kolleginnen und Kollegen zum Kletterwald auf den Neroberg Wiesbaden. Ich dachte, wir könnten mit dem Rad von Mainz aus fahren. Leider sind nicht alle sportlich unterwegs.... 

Ich bin noch nie in Wiesbaden gefahren und habe von daher keinen Plan, ob man auf gut ausgebauten Wegen dort hin kommt und wieviel km es von der Mainzer City aus wären.  

Wie gesagt, mit MTB sind nur 2 unterwegs, ansonsten normale City-Räder mit einigermaßen unsportlichen Nutzern.  

Und wo könnte ich sonst bessere Tipps bekommen, wenns ums Thema "biken" geht, als hier im Forum??!!?? 



Viele Grüße und vielen Dank!


----------



## SK-PA.ul (1. Mai 2007)

es gibt bis auf den neroberg öffentliche strassen, also quer durch die stadt. daher sollte man mit jedem rad da hinkommen. wenn ihr absolute "sportskanonen" dabei habt, könntet ihr ja auch mit der nerobergbahn hochfahren, da der anstieg an der griech. kapelle nicht so ganz ohne ist  von der bergstation, geht es über einen platz, nach etwa 200 meter ist dann der kletterwald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## happygegoogelt (1. Mai 2007)

Ja, das mit der Nerobergbahn hatte ich auch schon im  Hinterkopf. Nicht dass unsere "Sportskanonen" danach keine Kraft mehr für den Kletterwald haben (der ja eigentliches Ziel des Betriebsausflugs sein soll).  

Weißt du denn jetzt auch noch, ob es einen Radweg durch Wiesbaden gibt oder ob wir normale Straße fahren müssen. Denn mit dem Auto bin ich schon oft von Mainz in Richtung Platte (Hühnerstraße) gefahren. Den Weg kenne ich. Nur wäre der mit dem Rad in einer Gruppe nicht so toll. 

Mal sehen, was meine lieben Kollegen sagen. Vielleicht entschließen sie sich ja dann doch noch mit dem Auto zu fahren. Wenn ich es schaffe, werde ich die Tour zum Neroberg in den nächsten Tagen mal Probe-biken. Dann weiß ich wenigstens, wie weit es ist. 

Danke für deine Antwort! 

Grüße aus Mainz!


----------



## Bettina (2. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
von Mainz aus nach Wiesbaden hast du von der Theodor-Heuss-Brücke mind. zwei Möglichkeiten:
1. am Rhein lang bis Schloss Biebrich, durch den Park nach Norden, über die Äppelallee, über die Gleise, nach rechts zur Biebricher und dann die Biebricher entlang. Die hat einen Fahrradweg bzw. eine paralelle Fahrstrasse, damit kommst du bestens bis Hauptbahnhof Wiesbaden. Dann einmal durch die Innenstadt und die Taunusstrasse bis Neroberg.
2. durch die Kleingärten und über die Felder ausgeschildert: Erbenheim, an der 455 (da geht der Radweg drunter durch) nach links in Richtung Wiesbaden, Radweg bis New-Yorker-Strasse und dann auch durch die Stadt bis Taunusstrasse und dann Neroberg.

Fahrzeit beim langsam fahren ~ 3/4 h bis 1 h


----------

